# Zeichen/Bildchen vor der www Adresse



## Julien (1. Juli 2004)

Hmm ich weiss nicht recht, aber ich habe das Gefühl ich dieses Thema
in der Falschen Themakategorie eröffnet habe.
 
Schon seit längerem suche ich eine Anleitung wie man die sogenannten "mini Bildchen" vor der jeweilige http://www. Adresse machen kann, bzw. wie man sie dann dort erscheinen lässt.

Greez Jul


----------



## Fabian (1. Juli 2004)

Ja, bissel das falsche Forum  

Aber: Das Ding nennt sich "Favicon". Es gibt ganze Webseiten, die sich damit beschaeftigen, z.B. favicon.de oder favicon.com 

Und hier noch ein Howto: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=40


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Juli 2004)

So, jetzt sollte das Forum passen!

( Sonst findet den Beitzrag ja keiner wieder die die Suche benützt )


----------

